# LA - Raceland/Houma/Thibodaux  Lookin for DM and or group



## Galrican (Apr 27, 2007)

Seasoned role-player looking for DM of d20 Modern or any d20 fantasy game.  I currently DM a weekly group, but I need to get my RP fix.

Could possibly bring one or two other players as well.

Hoping to hear from someone close by, but a short trip would not be out of the question.  Just drop me some specifics and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Galrican (May 12, 2007)

..bump..


----------

